# The Intersection Of Science, Religion, Mysticism And Philosophy



## Admin (Jul 28, 2004)

"Science Without Bounds" is a book available for a FREE download
for personal and educational use at 
http://www.adamford.com/swb

Here's a review of "Science Without Bounds"

  I know of no better point of departure than Art D'Adamo's 
  "Science Without Bounds." There is nothing flashy about this 
  one, so don't expect a sound and light show. True to his subject, 
  however, Art is direct and straightforward, with an inquiring 
  mind that will thrill and inspire you. Give it your full 
  attention and you will be richly rewarded. 
- Wave Reviews, http://www.OpenMindOpenHeart.org/Waves.html


----------



## etinder (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks ideal

have downloaded it, have u read it whats ur views abt it?


----------

